# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  پشتیبان گیری از SQLExpress

## niloo17

سلام دوستان 
من یک دیتا بیس در sql server2008 طراحی کردم 
در برنامه از این دیتا بیس backup می گیرم و مشکلی نداره ولی وقتی دیتا بیس را به SQLExpress تبدیل می کنم و backup می گیرم خطا می ده 
ممنونم می شم اگه راهنماییم کنید .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
پیغام خطایی که دریافت میکنید چی هست؟
کدی که برای backup نوشتید چی هست/

----------


## niloo17

سلام 
این sp که واسه backup  نوشتم 

ALTER PROCEDURE [dbo].[FullBackup]
(@DataPath Nvarchar(Max))
AS
BACKUP DATABASE SMSManager TO DISK=@DataPath with NOFORMAT,NOINIT,NAME=N'SMSManager.mdf-Full Database Backup',SKIP,NOREWIND,NOUNLOAD,STATS=10 


و این هم خطا 


Could not locate entry in sysdatabases for database 'SMSManager'. No entry found with that name. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally

ممنون می شم اگه راهنماییم کنید .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

پیغام خطایی که میده برمیگرده به اینکه این دیتابیس وجود نداره.
شما دیتابیس رو چطوری به نسخه Express تبدیل می کنید؟
میتوانید یک Select از جدول sys.sysdatabases انجام بدید و ببینید این نام در اون لیست وجود داره یاخیر.

----------


## niloo17

سلام 
اره دیتا بیس وجود داره 
من دیتا بیس را در sqlserver2008 ایجاد کردم بعد اون را در sqlexpress اضافه کردم 
دیتا بیس مشکلی نداره بقیه قسمتهای برنامه اجرا می شه فقط موقع گرفتن پشتیبان خطا میده  :متفکر:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیز یک تست دیگه که میتونید بکنید این هست که یک دیتابیس جدید در SQL Server Express ایجاد کرده و از اون Backup تهیه کنید.

----------


## niloo17

سلام 
ممنون از راهنماییتون من  یک دیتا بیس جدیدم ایجاد کردم ولی بازم همون خطا را می ده  :گریه:  :گریه: 
کلا با express مشکل داره !!!!!!

----------

